# Problems with 2wire 2701HG-D



## macuser554 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've been having lots of problems lately with this modem from qwest. I had an older model of the 2wire brand, but it was damaged from a lightning surge. Since then, I've gotten this modem. The connection has slowed down, and everything is pretty bad. On my Xbox 360, even though it is wired, the connection seems to be sent out in spurts from the modem. One minute it will be great, and the next it will be extremely laggy. I've talked to qwest, UGH, they say its not the modem, but the connection was fine with the old one. It is the same way on my wired computer and wireless computer. I have a 7mbps connection and the 192.168.0.1 confirms that. So what is going on?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see this using a wired computer to the modem/router.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


----------



## macuser554 (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2484829


----------



## macuser554 (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2484838


----------



## macuser554 (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2484847


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It appears you have some line quality issues, I'd be leaning on the ISP. If it started with the new modem, I'd be asking for a different model.


----------

